# PCC - Address proof



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,

My spouse's passport has permanent address which is different from our current address. My passport has different address where I lived several years ago. 

What is the best of way among the below options to get PCC for both of us?

1. Getting PCC for my spouse with the permanent address, as we know that police verification happened for issuing that passport. Then I apply for PCC with the current address, so I have to go through the police verification once again.

Will RPO track that husband & wife applied for PCC with different addresses? What are the problems here?

2. Applying PCC for both of us with the current address, so we both go through the police verification. 

I appreciate your opinions and suggestions on this front.

- Radhika


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

radhika said:


> Hi,
> 
> My spouse's passport has permanent address which is different from our current address. My passport has different address where I lived several years ago.
> 
> ...


Hi Radhika,

My husband has the same problem with his passport. The address in the passport is different to where we were staying. But his driving license was on the current address. So we produced the copy of his driving license as an address proof.

So, even if the address on the passports are different, if you can produce a valid address proof with your current address location, it should be fine.

Cheers,
Aparna


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

radhika said:


> Hi,
> 
> My spouse's passport has permanent address which is different from our current address. My passport has different address where I lived several years ago.
> 
> ...


U can go for Option 2.

My case is also the same.

You just have to produce address proof of the current address.

Address proof can be anything like electricity bills, telephone bills, bank statements, gas connection which has the current address


----------



## ssen (Dec 20, 2012)

My case:
1. I have permanent address(West Bengal) on my passport.
2. Currently staying at Hyderabad and have Gas Connection subscription voucher for current address.
My spouse's(2nd applicant's ) case:
1. Has an old address(which is neither current nor permanent) on the passport.
2. Has multiple proofs for permanent address at West Bengal but no proof for current address at Hyderabad.

Please advise the best and fastest option for applying the PCC at PSK.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi ssen

In both ur cases..its better to get pcc done in Bengal as both the passports have bengal address. The reason is while applying for passports police verification would have been done n records are available. So again police chk is not required n u ll get pcc in two to threr hours depending upon crowd.

If u apply frm current address which is hyderabad...police verifications records ll not b available though u have address proof. So police check will b done. Police check ll take more than a month and they ll make u move around police stations which is very disgusting n waste of time.

I had this bad experience of applying frm current address. So i suggest u to go to Bengal n apply.

Its better to travel to ur hometown n enjoy with family n get wrk done easily than going around police station.

Hope this helps.

Good luck!!!


----------



## ssen (Dec 20, 2012)

manasabr09 said:


> Hi ssen
> 
> In both ur cases..its better to get pcc done in Bengal as both the passports have bengal address. The reason is while applying for passports police verification would have been done n records are available. So again police chk is not required n u ll get pcc in two to threr hours depending upon crowd.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your patience in replying.

Is there a chance of getting the PCC done from PSK within 2-3 hours or may be 1-2 days, even though the address on the passport is not the permanent address but an address only in the same area.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ssen said:


> Thanks for your patience in replying.
> 
> Is there a chance of getting the PCC done from PSK within 2-3 hours or may be 1-2 days, even though the address on the passport is not the permanent address but an address only in the same area.


if addr on passport = current address then you should have it on same day.. even if same area - people have received same day but this is not for sure!


----------

